# Lee Valley Campsite London



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi

Anyone know about, seen or used "lee Valley Campsites in London?

We are thinking of going for a few days ive checked the CC & CCC sites but as normal they are fully booked,but I found Lee Valley on the net they look big with lots going on around. 

We are looking for a base for us to visit the City with easy access by bus or train into London

Any comments on the site would be handy.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Not been to lee Valley - but I've been to Abbey Wood and thats a great base to explore london & a lovely site

they are listed on the cc website


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi dcummin
Thanks but as I said they are fully booked. Full of no shows!


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you members of the CC? - I know they are a bit funny about non-members at Abbey Wood. I joined CC last year just to stay on that site - full to non members - but space for members??

Your probably right about no shows - seeing as they dont take deposits (I'm staying there in may) could be worth a calling a day or two beforehand.

For the Lee Valley site - there are a few reviews here
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=1122


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi 
Yes we are members and it may be worth a call but the web site says full.
Chris


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Just looked at Abbey Wood, all of March free and loads of dates in April and all of May free!

Phil J


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
Abbey Wood and all London CC & CCC club sites show as fully booked on the WWW when we can go in April, 

Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi chrisndeb

I remembered seeing something about the Lea Valley campsite on here not too long ago, so a quick forum search brought up these two threads which mention the site and may have useful info in them:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-40223-lea.html+valley

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43574.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=lea&start=10


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not been there, but site details are here

lee valley camping


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Chris,

there used to be 3 campsites run by the Lee Valley Regional Authority, but the one at Dobbs Weir closed last year. Of the other 2 sites, Sewardstone(March-october) and Edmonton(open all year ) then Edmonton would be my choice, as it is closer to the centre of London...Sewardstone is only 3 miles further out, but I dont think the bus links to London are quite as frequent as are available to Edmonton. The bus to Edmonton Green , where you can pick up the train and then the underground to take you into London,is directly outside of the site gates. From site to the centre of London takes about 45 mins by public transport, and travel cards are sold in the reception.

I admit to being a little biased here though....cos this is the campsite that Gordon and I worked at last summer !! :lol: 

Give the site a ring...0208 803 6900 to check availability ...if you are visiting over easter you may need to do this soon !!

PM me if i can help with anything else

Jenny


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Definately phone the Abbey Wood site direct. We wanted to stay there last April for the marathon and checked out the website in Jan - fully booked. Kept checking at regular intervals but no change. We phoned the site direct a month before and the warden told us there'd be no problem to squeeze us in. When we arrived there seemed to be plenty of pitches. :roll:


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We stayed at the one at Edmonton 2 years ago en route back from France to go to a relatives party, we thought it was lovely. Bus right outside as Jenny said - cinema & sports complex there as well, with a pizza restuarant IIRC. 

Would go back no problem, well until the LEZ affects us anyway.


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

I stopped at Lea Valley a couple of years ago and would defo recommend it. Lots of space and good clean facilities. and very convenient for the bus stop at the entrance.

It used to be 'park anywhere you want' but I think it is a little bit more regulated now. but so very easy for London, and a bit more 'relaxed' than other campsites in the area.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Abbey Wood - fantastic camp site, shame about the wardens.

Treated us like school kids only later did we find out they were ex Head Teachers!!!

Still the Asst wardens were great.


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

We stayed at Sewardstone last October half term, and although it was a pleasant enough site, I would make sure that the bus that in season stops at the entrance is running. It runs about every half hour, but out of season you have to walk for about 15mins along a winding busy road to get the bus, then a tube to central london. It would not have been so bad if we hadn't got our 5yr old to think about. It is in quite a rural location though, which was quite nice to return to after a day in London.
On balance, would probably choose Edmonton if we go again, for ease of access.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We stayed at the Lee Valley site Edmonton last weekend, 13-15 Feb. Used it as a base to get into London - no problems, we used the cinema on the Friday night and on Saturday after calling at the site office where they sell the train and bus tickets we went into the capitol. The staff were most helpful giving bus numbers and train details. The services on site were very clean and warm. 

We will be using it again just to explore the park area again when it gets warmer.

Ian


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thankyou all, we have booked and looking forward to going, Thanks Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we checked Abbey on the CC website last time we wanted to go to London and it said full, decided to phone anyway and they said no problem. So ignore the web if it says full and phone.

Doesn't always work, Amberly showed full, phoned and they were.  

Olley


----------

